# Shipping to Mexico



## Enochius (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello all, I am in the process of moving to Tampico. I have been looking and some things are much more expensive than in the US.
Does anyone know any good way to have family members in the US buy things in the US and then ship to Mexico?
They are small things such as xbox games and things.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

My sister sends me small items through the U.S. Postal Service and I occasionally buy things on Ebay to be sent here and have never had a problem in 15 years.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I have had a problem with the USPS. I have had items broken and stolen from boxes when they were opened at customs. I would recommend DHL.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

My sister and father used to send me packages from the US here in Mexico every once in a while. My father went to a Latin neighborhood where there was a shop who offered a service to ship items to Mexico. They have two options: a flat fee shipment were regardless of weight for a particular box size they will send it out to Mexico. The other option is to have a box sent where they charge you base on the weight of the box (10 lbs minimum). 

They shipments can take between two weeks to just over a month. From what I understand they send the packages through the border, once across they give it to a delivery company in Mexico. I haven't received any packages in a long time as I can recall flat fee was around $165 USD and per weight was $15 per pound (10 lbs) minimum. Of course this can vary depending on where you live and which place does it for you. You can fill the box with your personal items as well as other things you might want from the US. 

I actually never had a problem with the deliveries. I always received everything that my family sent me from the states. However, on the last delivery I received one item did arrive broken. This might have been the delivery companies fault or customs. If you want more advice let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

NCas said:


> My sister and father used to send me packages from the US here in Mexico every once in a while. My father went to a Latin neighborhood where there was a shop who offered a service to ship items to Mexico. They have two options: a flat fee shipment were regardless of weight for a particular box size they will send it out to Mexico. The other option is to have a box sent where they charge you base on the weight of the box (10 lbs minimum).
> 
> They shipments can take between two weeks to just over a month. From what I understand they send the packages through the border, once across they give it to a delivery company in Mexico. I haven't received any packages in a long time as I can recall flat fee was around $165 USD and per weight was $15 per pound (10 lbs) minimum. Of course this can vary depending on where you live and which place does it for you. You can fill the box with your personal items as well as other things you might want from the US.
> 
> I actually never had a problem with the deliveries. I always received everything that my family sent me from the states. However, on the last delivery I received one item did arrive broken. This might have been the delivery companies fault or customs. If you want more advice let me know and I'll try to help.


We used a similar service when we lived in Winston Salem. About 4 weeks before Christmas a guy would collect everyones "stuff" and drive the full way down from the US to the small town where my wife is from. He asked for 20 lbs minimum and $150 for that 20lbs. Each additional 5lbs was another 5 bucks. He was from the coast of Mexico and would make the trip 6 times a year. His cargo van was PACKED with stuff. Not sure about the duties and taxes at the border, but I assume that it was legit since some Mexican families were sending bikes, TV's,computers, etc. Everyone got their items. The one rule he had was not to keep it in the original packaging. Yard sale prices were put on the packing slip for each persons shipment and away he went.

I assume that in most Mexican areas in the US there are shops that offer the same service.

If not, then FEDEX or UPS...also DHL but I don't like them. They won't help you if your shipment gets caught up in customs. They may not even contact you. If its video games and electronics, be sure not to call a lot of attention to them on the packing slip and commercial invoice.


----------

